# Katie's Story--Chapter One



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Chapter One

I guess the first thing you need to know is that we NEVER intended to bring a goat home with us! I mean that would be a ridiculous idea. To transport ANY animal over 1000 miles is just plain CRAZY.--------------BUT look into those eyes in the first picture and tell me, honestly, that you don't feel a little tug in your heart strings. 
[attachment=1:1liymfe4]Katy 1.gif[/attachment:1liymfe4]

I would go to the farm every day to play with the kids --not the children, they're to much trouble---getting the kids used to being handled and trusting humans was my JOB and I LOVED it!
Pygmys and Nigerian Dwarfs are raised mostly for pets. (Katie is a Nigerian Dwarf) When people come to see the kids, it's worth a lot when they run TOWARDS you and not away from you.

From the beginning, Katie was special. When she heard my voice, she would jump at her pen door and bleat VERY loudly. How could anyone resist? I couldn't and neither could Frank.

She would hide behind me when the other kids got a little rough. She would get on my lap if I played a bit to much attention to the others. Look into those INNOCENT eyes in the second picture---
[attachment=0:1liymfe4]katy 2.gif[/attachment:1liymfe4]

This is the same goat that chewed through my oxygen tube TWICE--
this is the same goat that jumped onto my SHOULDERS when I was sitting on a chair---this is the same goat that bit through my water bottle and destroyed my lunch. Yeah, she is a pain in the butt but, like my children, I love her anyway!

??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Katie's Story*

I like it alot!  :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Katie's Story*

cant wait for chapter 2

and about the pictures -- let me know if you need any help. I can post them for you - put them in your posts too if need be. or resize for you, whatever. If you need instructions let me know


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Look for chapter 2 on Sunday--I'll let Stacey put in the pics for me!! Thank you Stacey :hug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww she definitely is precious.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

She is so cute Candy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww Candy....after meeting Katie for the first time last winter, it's hard to believe she was ever THAT sweet and little! LOL


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL she sounds like a destructive lil' devil. :slapfloor: 

But CUTE :angel2: Sounds like goatie love at first site.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable...  ....don't mind her ...she is just kidding around....and doing what kids just do.....well not chewing everything ..such as she did...but she sounds like a real character....gotta love her..  ......that face........is so cute....I just want to pinch her Little cheeks.....LOL


----------

